# How far is too far to drive to get a puppy?



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello, a few weeks ago I posted a question about when to start talking to a breeder, and I received wonderful responses. I have looked a dozens of websites, and have it narrowed down to about 20. Some breeders that I would like to contact, though, are approximately 7-8 hours away. I would really like to be in driving distance, so I could at least make one visit to the breeding facility before getting my pup. 
So, my question is how long is too long to have a new puppy in the car to get home? I want to be able to make the trip in one day, but I don't want to put the pup under a lot of stress by having the pup in a car too long. Thank you!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I really don't think there is a "too long". IMO, a puppy is no worse of in a car for a long period than it is on a plane coming over from Europe. (I actually think a long period in a car is better since you can stop and let it have a "break".)

That said, I drove 5+ hours one way with Siren when she was 8 weeks old and she did fine. I also know someone that drove from northern WA to California (Roughly a 14 hour drive, not including stops.) with an 8 week old pup and he did fine.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I drove 6 hours for my first shepherd, then again for my first husky (they were not far apart) then my 3rd dog was 2 hours away, my 4th Talyn, I drove 3 1/2 (she met me so I wouldn't have to drive as far) then 7 hours for Knight and gretchen was about 7 hours. I will do it again for the right female pup or adult.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I drove 10 hours to pick up Balto at the airport in Newark, NJ. He flew from Sweden and it was too hot to fly him into Chicago (my first choice).

I drove 5 hours to pick up Ciana.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

First that depends on you and what you are willing to put up with. 7-8 hours - is that a straight shot or with lots of stops on the way?

You could arrange to pick a time (or hope for the best!) where the puppy would sleep most of the trip. You should plan on the puppy being awake and needing potty breaks.

When I selected the breeder for Lancer (5 hours straight shot, 7+ hours with stops) I did go down prior to the pick-up date. And when I drove home, I scouted for places to stop for potty breaks other than the normal rest areas and potential places a little distance from the normal stop/eat and potty areas. Lancer did sleep most of the trip, but whined little when we got started or took out after a break.

I see you have a dog listed in your signature. I took Kayla with me so they would have their first meeting at Lancer's breeder. On the trip home the puppy was in a wire crate and Kayla was just outside and I think that was comforting for the puppy while we were on the road as well. 

Went down the day before. Made the puppy selection that day. Spent the night, picked up the puppy the next day and hit the road.

While I was looking at answers for questions like this, I saw and read posts from others who drove much farther than this.

It will be your first adventure with your new family member! Just plan it out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sounds like you already know how far you want to travel for a puppy. before my puppy was flown to me one of us was going to fly to Texas, pick up our 9 week old and drive back. we live in Pa. ask your breeder to give your puppy some car rides before you pick your puppy up.

a trip around the world is a short trip when it comes to having a puppy.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think 8 hours is an okay distance. I've been looking at some breeders who are about that far away. I also have found that some breeders are willing to drive halfway to meet you if you can't come the whole distance.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the answers! Knowing that it can be successfully done, that really opens the window for a lot of potential breeders. 
Everett54, what a good idea about scouting out potty stops on the way home from the first trip to the breeders. I am definitely going to do that.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I drove 5 1/2 hours each way to pick up Flirt (non-GSD) in MI. I drove up the night before, stayed in a hotel and then spent a few hours with the breeder in the morning before leaving. Flirt SCREAMED almost all the way home. I did get used to it after the first half-hour so it didn't bother me much. Although being stuck in downtown Chicago traffic with the windows open and the sound of an animal being tortured coming from the back was interesting. I made one potty stop at a rest area about halfway through. I would recommend asking the breeder to get the pup used to a crate beforehand, if possible.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I drove 10 hours after picking up 9 week old puppy at the airport and to bring him home. He did fine. We stopped about every two hours for a break. He did very well. He was quiet and slept most of the way. 

Like Samuel was suggesting, I did bring my older dog with me on the trip. I believe it did help Falkor a lot to have another dog around to help him feel settled and secure during the trip in the car, and it was a good way to introduce the two on neutral territory.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For a pup, 7-8 hours vs 10-12 won't make a lot of difference. It's going to be a long, tiring, stressful (and LOUD... take ear plugs!) day for everyone. Whatever can be reasonably accomplished in a day of driving would be ok. Though remember the trip back will take longer than the trip there once you account for stopping for puppy breaks. We've often had people drive up one day, hang out with us and the dogs that evening, spend the night here or in a hotel, and then pick up the pup and head back home first thing in the morning.

The only time we've had a pup go farther than a one days drive, in this case from MI to NC, where the owners opted to drive rather than fly the pup, they almost got kicked out of their hotel that first night because of a screaming puppy.









So my advice would be if the trip home can't be driven in 1 day, ship the pup. Easier on everyone involved and the pup would be better spending a few hours on a plane and in an airport than 2 days in the car.

It is nice for everyone to be able to meet in person and the new owners to see the litter and spend time with the pups before heading home, but sometimes shipping just makes more sense.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Chicagocanine I also have found that some breeders are willing to drive halfway to meet you if you can't come the whole distance.


This is interesting, and a great service for those who can do it. But I would expect it just wouldn't be possible for most breeders. I know when we've got a litter of 7, 8, 9 pups all going home around the same time, usually to various parts of the country, it's hard enough sometimes just to get all the pick ups here and trips to the airport scheduled. I can't imagine being able to take the all the time off work that would be needed to be driving them halfway across the country. Definitely worth inquiring about with breeders, though I certainly wouldn't hold it against them if it's just not something they can do.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, hard to jump in the car to meet someone when you have other puppies at home needing to be fed and cleaned up after CONSTANTLY. But doesn't hurt to ask!

I drove 9 hours to get Hawk. We stopped maybe 3 times. He was a perfect co pilot the whole way home. It was almost 9 years ago but I remember it like it was yesterday.

I would certainly look for a breeder who does take the time to get the pups used to being crated alone and car travel before you arrive to pick him/her up though. That will help you alot and make it much less stressful for the pup, although a good pup sees it as just one big adventure and should not be too stressed at all.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

"I also have found that some breeders are willing to drive halfway to meet you if you can't come the whole distance. "


We did this with 3 of the G litter. Central point was in Indy, so everyone met there. Less hassle for the new owners. Puppies were already acclimated to riding, so no issue. Plus, got a break before they traveled again and new owners were able to see how they reacted in new situations and new people.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I drove from MI to south of Houston for a puppy. 24 hours. I have driven 8 hours, 9 hours and 10 hours (over night with little sleep). I had some people drive 2000 miles for a puppy. They were crazy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When I got the puppy from TX we drove straight through on the way home and went via LA because the roads were awful in Arkansas. 29 hours. My hubby didn't want to stop over night with a puppy.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

just for cost reason alone I'm restricted to bordering states 'cept Pennsylvania


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

My husband drove from Las Vegas, NV, to Michigan to pick up my Newfy. Took 3 days to get there, 3 days back. He stayed the night a couple nights in a motel, but only a few hours, actually each time. He was restless, and wanted to keep going. He drove through blizzards and snow storms. He says that was the best trip he ever took.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

I flew one way to pick up Cain in NH. I picked him up on a Friday afternoon. Left on Saturday morning and drove 1600 miles back home with him to FL. I did 2 nights on the road and he was great and seemed to enjoy staying in the hotels LOL. He did start to get antsy about 3 hours from the end of the trip but I knew then he was a KEEPER. He is still a super traveling companion and will travel either crated or his preference sprawled on his back in the back seat of the crew cab.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It was a 10 hour drive home with Dena. We didn't want to do that both directions, so I shipped the crate to the breeder so it was waiting when we got there, and we flew up and rented an SUV. My hubby had relatives nearby, so we spent the night, and then drove home the next day. We got here around 8:30 at night, and dropped the car off at the Oakland airport the next morning.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

I guess that is individual. I was very lucky, I found the pup/breeder I wanted an hour from my house but I was prepared to travel 10-12.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A couple of days took me from Wyoming to Oregon. It'd be twice that from Arkansas but I'd do it.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Im going to be driving 2+ hours for my pup.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

I am glad to hear that a 7-8 hr, 9-10hr with new puppy, drive can be successfully done. That is a really good idea about having the breeder get the puppy used to the crate, and car rides prior to the trip home. I know there are quite a few excellent breeders within 10 hours of me, so I am back to my list of breeders to narrow down even more. Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRSThat is a really good idea about having the breeder get the puppy used to the crate, and car rides prior to the trip home.


This is something that most good breeders do, so while I'd definitely inquire with the breeders to make sure they do it, it shouldn't be hard to find a breeder that does. And yes, it definitely makes things easier when the pups go to their new homes.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

I drove 24 hours to get my German Shepherd, and I would have driven farther. If it's the right breeder and the right puppy, there is no such thing as too far.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I've had people come from Vermont, Philadelphia, Indianapolis, Long Island NY, Baltimore, Buffalo, and beyond Dayton OH. And for shipping, pups have gone to Denver, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Vancouver, Omaha, Nashville, and LOL once recently went (with his owner) to Zambia Africa! Have had and picked up quite a few from Europe. Sound pups generally do fine on road trips, car or plane. When driving of course, you can stop and get the pup out, potty him, cuddle him....I now advise people to put a traditional style harness on a puppy when traveling as they are not as easy to slip as a collar...and keep a few extras here to make sure they have something for the trip home.

Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

How far is too far is completely up to you. The puppy doesn't care







Pups are very resilient and adaptable. I've shipped pups all over the country & imported adult dogs from Europe. All have done just fine. 

This last litter I had a client fly in from New Mexico to get his pup. He spent time here, then took his pup to his hotel that night with him. The next day he flew home with him. They did just fine..I don't think he got much sleep at the hotel, but that's no different probably then the first couple of nights at home with a new pup.


----------



## dcw (Nov 22, 2005)

If you hit the ocean, then you may have driven far enough.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Just had 18 puppies last Sunday and now just 1 !!!! Many many people drove up to 8- 10 hours for puppies here. 

I have found that it is not just the time/money that makes the decision but the fact that the buyers want to see how the puppy is raised....meet the parent/parents and look that breeder in the eye...the person they have been communicating for weeks and months for. Meeting someone personally is always ideal if possible.

I do fly pups and suggest it if the trip would involve more than a day's drive. It is easier on the pup to get the trip over in one day across country, less stress for everyone.

I did have one young couple drive from Phoenix Arizona to Missouri - a 2 days drive - but hey they were young - in love - and had a brand new shiny yellow Mustang to cruise cross country. What an adventure to pick up their new puppy here and I'm sure a trip they will always cherish. Took 17 hours!!!!!! Ah... to be 25 again He is doing fantastic in his training and they stay in close contact with me.

I've driven 8 hours one way for several dogs.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would do any drive I could accomplish in a day, so 15 hours one way or so (ie, drive 15 hours to breeder, stay in hotel over night, pick up pup next morning and drive home). Otherwise I'd have the puppy shipped if it was a single flight or short layover.


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

I drove a little over 2 hrs (one way) to check out the 5-day old litter and will be making the trip at least 2 more times before the actual pick-up date when the puppies are 8-weeks old.

Even with gas prices at "low" prices, driving a gas guzzler SUV will not help ($40 per trip) but those multiple visits to the breeder will give my family memories of the puppies growing up that we won't forget.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We went 8 hours one way to get Minnie, then flew 2 hours. She was such a good girl the whole time!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

We drove for Sonny 2 hours and would have done 4 if needed be he wasn't a puppy but a rescue


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

We had our puppy shipped by plane. Sadly the airline personal forgot to put her on the plane so she had to go to kennels near the airport until the next day. The people who run the kennels called us and let us know how she was doing. They took photos of her and emailed them to us. They even kept her in their home that night. You can tell by the photos that she was having a blast! Then they took her to the airport the next day and waited to make sure she got on the plane. When we collected her, she was fine. None it had phased her at all. And now I know her better, I can see why. She isn't bothered by anything. Even considering what happened, I would fly a pupppy again. It is a 2 hour flight and no stopovers.


----------



## dawgma (Apr 19, 2009)

I just want to add that you should consider worse case scenarios like the possibility of having to return your puppy to the breeder. I didn't and although the 5+ hour going to get him was no big deal because it was a happy occasion, the subsequent 10+ hour round trip to return him was.

I never in a million years thought I would have returned a dog, but I did and the experience will figure in to where I buy my next puppy.

I know people ship but that makes me nervous.


----------

